# Lap Band HCPC code



## tgutierrez (Apr 11, 2008)

Does anyone know of a HCPC code for the Lap Band? We have one all inclusive price as we have only done cash patients but a coupld of patients are pursueing with their insurance companies and these companies are asking for a more specific code and I couldn't find one. Can anyone help?

Much thanks.


----------



## Erica1217 (Apr 12, 2008)

The procedure is 43770.. is that what you looking for?


----------



## elenax (Apr 14, 2008)

Besides the *43770* there is a *HCPC* for *adjustment of gastric band* as well and it is *S2083.*

*Hope this helps *


----------



## tgutierrez (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you for the responses. I guess I should have been a little more specific. Sorry.

I'm looking for the code for the band itself (supply). I've been using L8699 but is there a more specific code?

Thanks,
Terri


----------



## elenax (Apr 16, 2008)

I would use the *L8699* too.  I couldn't find any other that match the gastric band, sorry!!!


----------



## lgervais (Apr 23, 2008)

*LAP BAND billing*

This is a new procedure to our practice. Any helpful tips anyone would like to share as far as procedure itself or fills would be really helpful. Thanks!


----------



## jojo2922 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Lap band*



NELENAZ said:


> Besides the *43770* there is a *HCPC* for *adjustment of gastric band* as well and it is *S2083.*
> 
> *Hope this helps *



Thanks for the info Nelenaz, my facility has been doing the saline adjustments in the office but we didn't know how to charge for it.


----------



## Erica1217 (Apr 28, 2008)

If the adjustments are done during the global period, they are included per CPT Guidelines.  (See the guidelines above code 43770).   

If they are outside of the global period, then bill using the appropriate E&M service (that was published in CPT Assistant or CPT Changes at some point).  

Of course, if you have any payors that recognize the S-code, then you'd want to use that....  we had some luck with a couple payors getting that added to our contract.  


 Erica


----------



## MMillercpc (Dec 16, 2008)

*L8699*

Have you gotten any answers on whether anybody else is using this for the lap band itself? Also, Is it seperately payable or should it be included in the surgery?


----------



## seattlegrace (Oct 26, 2011)

L8699 is a prosthetic implant under the Genital Heading.  Since this is a gastric procedure, that doesn't seem like the correct code.


----------

